# Today is the day!! YaY BAGYARDS! Thanks Chris



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

So here I sit patiently waiting for 3 boxes of valves bags struts line wire switches gauges the whole 9 yards. UPS lists it as out for delivery!~ I will put up some pics once it gets here and i rip open the boxes. That is if anyone can advise me on how to get these pics from my iphone onto the board without using my computer as i wont be home tonight.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sweet thread buddy


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*

cool story, bro.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (gianni versace)*

wait, who's bagyard?


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*

Well I am very glad you all enjoy the thread. And sarcasm apparently. lol I always thought that was kind of the point of posting on a social automotive forum such as this!? Guess I was wrong so I will go back to only posting or reading in the classifieds. Sorry I took up precious space on this site with the story of my excitement.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

if you had something to show us then yes
telling us you are waiting for ups doesnt lead to a very good thread


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
telling us you are waiting for ups doesnt lead to a very good thread

This is true..unless the delivery person looked something like.....


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

My delivery "man" looked nothing like that. lol And yes I know something to show is much better that is why if you read the whole post I asked if anyone knew a way to upload photos so I could show you guys. I am guessing that question wasn't interesting enough. Well UPS brought the package earlier but unfortunately it is not quite as complete a kit as i thought. Still need qauges and rear shocks. Does anyone have suggestions what shock would be good to use for the rear?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

Stock will work fine, or i ran Bilsteins on my GTI and loved them...and guages are overrated, i ran without guages for nearly 7 months, dailying the car








you can upload photos to photobucket, flikr, imageshack, etc. then get the IMG tags and post UP!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

get bilsteins from mjm there like 160-170 for the set.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Yea I was really thinking bilsteins too. Thanks for the advice on the pics. Can't beleive I didn't think of that. So simple. Grrrr! Pics soon


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*

So it is late I am tired and have to get up early but I promised pics and y'all hung in there so here is a teaser. Goodnight Vortex!!








yes I know the tank is purple. No it is not staying that color I will be painting it or have it painted before I put it in. More pics in the morn.

















_Modified by VDubDubber at 7:36 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*

Tirerack has great prices for struts. GL with the build.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

MORE PICS!!! MORE PICS!! I have about 3/4 of the parts I need for the build so far.


























I think I should start a build thread. What do yall think? I take lots of pics and would love to share them so others can learn from the success and failures of my build.


_Modified by VDubDubber at 7:40 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

id love to see a build thread.
also maybe resize them photos!


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Richmond69er)*

I just can't seem to get photobucket to resize them. I hate taking pics with my iphone. Maybe instead of more parts I should invest in a camera!? lol
Here are some pics of the car in question. Oh and the sonoma I just bought for a winter beater. Ofcourse it will be next years winter project.















































:cheef:


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*

Here is a closeup of the crappy 18's with ****ty centercaps. Man I need 19's and staggered.










And my little boy gaurding all the parts. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ahh so thats where those bags ended up!


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

What bags?? These bags? lol Is there a story behind them? Uh Oh now you got me scared Andrew. PM me the back story if you can. BTW they did not come with any leader lines. Do you know where I could pick up just the leader lines? Or is it like any other SS line and I can just make it myself?


_Modified by VDubDubber at 6:58 PM 1-21-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Chris is a good friend of mine and a great dude. His car was super clean and one of my all time favorites. There isn't any sort of back story or bad news about them. 
As for the leader lines, shoot me your address and I'll see if I have any at my shop. If not, I'll get some sent out to you.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

LMAO! Sweet, that is a relief. Yes he was an awesome guy. The best person I have dealt with so far. I have nothing but praises for him. Super fast shipping and a great guy too. Thanks on the leader lines I am shooting you my address right now. Please let me know if there is a cost involved I am not cheap and do not mind buying the things I need. Thanks again Andrew.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Your iPhone takes ****ty pics.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Your iPhone takes ****ty pics. 

lol Yes it does. Have you found an iPhone that takes good pictures at 1024x768? If so hook it up!


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

Mine does alright.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

Maybe it is just me but those pics don't look any better and those aren't 1024x768 like the first shots I put up that were grainy.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

Yeah you're right.








It looked way better before I hosted it.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*

Do you upload from your phone with the photobucket app? If so go into the setting and turn off where it say to compress uploaded files. This should help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

Ok so I haven't updated this thread in awhile. Things have just been mad hectic around the house. Haven't had alot of time to work on the car so far but have quite a bit done. Trunk is almost complete. Rear bags are in and Bilstein sport shocks are on. Greatplates will be installed tonight. Now I am just waiting on leader lines for the front From Andrew and I will be ready to put it all together. Here are some pictures of progress so far.








Looks like VW meant for a 450C Viair to go there. lol

































































































































YHope everyone is having a great Monday!!


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

your not seriously gonna mount that compressor there, are you?


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zrobb3)*

LOL! No I'm not that is where the carputer is going. But what would be wrong with mounting the compressor there though? There is a 3" fan getting mounted in the door for cooling. And also the little plastic stock filter is coming off in favor of a reusable remote mount filter probably mounted through the plastic top panel if that was the way I had decided to go. Please if I am missing some other problem with mounting it here let me know.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

carputer lololol


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (harley06)*

Lemme guess your mother was killed by a carputer? lol so I have a quick question for y'all on the rear bag mounts. At the top where it mounts to the spring perch is it suppose to bolt in or just rest on that metal bump(whatever it is called) I know it bolts at the bottom just curious about the top. I don't see a way to bolt it but it seems loose and rattley. Thanks guys.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

not sure about bagyards, but mine don't bolt at the top (in case you jack up your car, it wont pull the bag apart)


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (harley06)*

Yea I kinda of figured that. I am used to trucks where you had top and bottom solid mounts. It just seems like there should be a rubber isolator or somethig between the mount and the body? Well I can always figure somethig out later if it gives me problems. Thanks man.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

nah no mount needed


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (harley06)*

Thanks! I was hoping it wouldn't need one I really didn't want to pull the isolators off my twin s tech's and cut them down to fit. lol


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

Ok so I know it has been awhile but my grandfather has been taking alot more work lately. So here is just a small update. 034Motorsports track density strut mounts and o.e. bearings made it today! Woo Hoo! Secondly I have decided not to hardlining the trunk just yet since getting fittings is proving to be a bit of a pain and I keep changing my mind on how I want it. So I am building my frame installing and wiring everything up tomorrow. A buddy from DFDubs.org is coming over thrusday to pull my front strut assemblies and take them for temporary use on his car and I will be installing my front struts thursday and plugging in the lines! Woo Hoo! Then she will be on the ground. I may play with her a little around town but she wont get any serious d.d. miles till I decide on tires for the new wheels and get the car aligned. Here's what you have been waiting for a few pics nothing special. 034 "track density" mounts


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

isnt that compressor going to rattle and make a ton of noise being mounted that close to the sheet metal???


----------



## JDM IV (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Still not done yet? Geez, it wouldn't be so bad if your stories weren't so damn boring..


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JDM IV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDM IV* »_Still not done yet? Geez, it wouldn't be so bad if your stories weren't so damn boring..









I know. life is kinda boring right now. Taking care of my grandfather makes finding time to work on it hard. The compressor will definitely not rattle around it is screwed into the stock cd changer mounting holes and all the mounts have rubber isolator bushings. Plus I cut a rubber mat to fit that it is mounted on. But it most likely will not be staying in that spot anyways.


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

HOPEFULLY, A little less boring story and update.....
Well it didn't hit the ground yet! Grrrr! :twisted: Well it is almost done though. I may be able to finish before the meet tomorrow night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I need a kick in the arse to make me do work tomorrow.







Any who, here is an update if anyone is still paying attention. BTW on the drivers side in the rear I spent a long time with the hose routing. Ended up loosening exhaust and heat shield to run the hose above the heatshield and into spare tire well. Sorry hard to get pics of the routing. It was a B*tch!!































Frame is moved out of the way for drilling and running lines








This picture was early on in the night. All lines are now routed zip tied and drilled through to the spare tire well. Yes I know I still need to got rubber grommets too until I redo the trunk in a month.








Just thought it looked kinda cool lit underneath and inside. So much easier to work with adequate light. Sorry Gabe!
















So I am really thinking I don't need half caps. I mean my caps never stuck up much but I worried they would when bagged. Glad I didn't order half caps in advance! lol So ya'll think I need em? I know they will probably pop up some once it hits the ground but they shouldn't stick up much.










































_Modified by VDubDubber at 3:25 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Low at Last Im Low at Last Thank God Almighty Im Low at Last!!*

So here it is!! Finally has wheels on and is on the ground! YaY! No making fun of dirty ass car or ugly dirty wheels. Should be picking up new 19's from Edward this week. Any ideas where to start on getting my rear lower? I am guessing from taking a glance that it is the bag mounts and lower spring perch hump keeping it up. Maybe~!?







I am under the impression that we have most of the top names in dub airride right here in the dfw. Hoping to get some people chiming in with ideas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will not stay happy with this height for long. No helpful ideas come up then I will start hacking! lol








































































These Last three black and whites were taken by my girl on her phone. She is really good! Wish she had remembered her real camera! I want a 5D! Anyone got a used one or a hookup? LOL :lol: 
























:cheef: :cheef:


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

sweet man! how long did it take you to hook everything up?


----------

